# Chaparral and Can-Am reunion 2001 pics



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I am amazed I was able to find my pictures of the Can-Am reunion at Elkhart Lake, WI in July 2001. The featured marque was the Jim Hall Chaparrals. Here is a link to my photobucket album with 180 pictures. They are not all Chaparrals. Enjoy!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v521/mrtc4w/CanAm reunion with Chaparrals/

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I was there but was young dumb and full of....... Anyways no camera and too drunk to remember. Thanks a bunch for sharing. I remember some of those cars.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you Marty!!!! Great photos! Two cars caught my immediate attention, the Plymouth and the Shadow Mk III with the cow-catcher spoiler on the front. I have read about both, but only seen very few pictures. Until now!

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow, check it out. The "vacuum cleaner" car is real. :thumbsup: And that's just the FIRST one I noticed... I'm gonna have fun for a while digging thru these.

--rick


----------



## howlin' hoosier (Oct 22, 2006)

Makes me want to fire up some AF/X Can-Am cars!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I don't know if this was in the 180 Photos you linked ( didn't take time to view them all ) > But i found this one a while back so thought I would share.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome photos!! Thanks for sharing.

I got to drive the Bobby Isaac Daytona back in the early 70's... OK, maybe steered is a better description. The car was brought to a local dirt track as an exhibition and I got to climb in and steer as they pushed it off the trailer. Yeah, never got to fire the engine but it was thrilling to say the least!

Thanks for bringing back a memory!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW! Your pics are amazing, Those are the cars that I dreamed of driving as a teenager, what racing they did was some of the best auto racing of all time. Dad took me to one race at Mid Ohio, Those Chaparral's were some of the meanest sounding cars on the track. They all had a sound so distinct, just awesome. 

Also you guys need to check out the slot car layout on page 6, looks to 1/32 scale, very cool

Thanks for posting these 

Boosted


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for the compliments on the pictures! The pictures were taken with a SONY Mavica. The pictures were stored on a floppy disc. I was always impressed how easy it was to take pictures, even great close-ups. I had the resolution set real high, I was only getting about 10-15 pictures per disc! It was also really big and heavy, especially by todays standards. When the disc drive died it would have cost more to fix then it would to buy two cameras! Towards the end it was eating batterys like crazy too.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Awesome. I have attended the BRIC at Road America almost every year for the last 10 years and it always amazing. My late father used to put framed photos of Can Am cars in my room in the 60's. I wish he was still around to go back in time and attend these events to see, hear, smell and feel these amazing cars running door to door, balls out.

Last year was filled with tons of historic Trans Am cars. I walked up to a loud Mustang fastback in the pits and there was Vic Edelbrock behind the wheel warming it up.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great pics, Marty! I just set it on slideshow and sat back and enjoyed! Nice work with the old Mavica!! They took forever to write the photos to disk, as I recall.

Historic racing is awesome.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pix with us. I really enjoyed them. Dave.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Slott V said:


> Awesome. I have attended the BRIC at Road America almost every year for the last 10 years and it always amazing. My late father used to put framed photos of Can Am cars in my room in the 60's. I wish he was still around to go back in time and attend these events to see, hear, smell and feel these amazing cars running door to door, balls out.
> 
> Last year was filled with tons of historic Trans Am cars. I walked up to a loud Mustang fastback in the pits and there was Vic Edelbrock behind the wheel warming it up.


My Dad started out an enthusiast from day 1. Most of the fun with cars, trips and races came before I was born - I do remember the last big Healey he had, a daily driver then. When I was a kid the magazines would come every month, with lots of race coverage. Road and Track and SCI/Car and Driver had a lot more racing then. I looked at the pictures before I could read. It was a different time, not just more manufacturers/constructors involved, but people built and modified themselves, just amazing stuff to see, then and now.

We never went to races or car events of any type - Dad ended up being the company guy and driving (mostly pretty mundane to downright crappy ) company sedans instead of fun cars. Then we moved far from most anything. The fire kind of died. A few years back I dragged him along to a vintage race... now we entusiasticly do vintage stuff at least twice a year. Already bought our Mitty tickets, and next month it's Amelia Island. And you're right, there's nothing like it! I feel very fortunate to have this opportunity with my Dad- a lot of people don't! My son thinks we're old fogies, I figure he'll come around.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hey @ClearHooter have you seen this thread before?


----------

